# Schools



## eddy07 (Mar 1, 2006)

Just wondering what the best taxidermsits schools in the country are? Looking to get into the world of taxidermy.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Go to taxidermy.net...There are many across the country....I would suggest getting an internship at a local shop first!


----------



## eddy07 (Mar 1, 2006)

do you know of any taxidermists around the fargo area that will take apprentinces?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I would open up the yellow pages and make some calls. I'm sure you could get in somewhere.


----------

